
Show HN: A lightweight message based Java 8 Client-Server TCP library - pgrulich
https://github.com/vikwin/FunctionalTCPServer
======
dswt_mq
Hm, except it's full of IO leaks (finally missing when closing resources), it
misses any synchronization, what is it good for ?

